# Iphone4S home button



## Fisher783 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have an Iphone 4S, which the home button does not work.

When i opened it up i noticed the nano cables were torn from the button. I took it out replaced it with a replica, made sure it was secure and plugged in properly. However it is still unresponsive. 

Need help =/


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Get a refund, and buy a unit that works.


----------



## Fisher783 (Apr 25, 2012)

Whats included in the unit?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't take apart an iPhone without a special set of tools. I don't know how you opened it or what you replaced what with, but it's broken. If you just bought it, you can maybe get it replaced if either Apple can't tell you took it apart yourself or you're honest with them.


----------



## Fisher783 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nope not just bought no warranty etc. And ive taken 100s of iphones apart. got tools etc. Its pretty easy actually.


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

Try restoring the software too, sometimes if the software is toast the home button will appear 100% unresponsive (not common, but it can happen)


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually all you need to open an iPhone 4 is a small philips and a torx 2. No special tools required. Have you tried changing the charging unit flex? The connector on it where the home button flex plugs in to can also be faulty. Try that after a software flash if it doesn't work. Could also be an unfortunate case that the home button you replaced was itself faulty.


----------

